# Dropped frames on Youtube (FreeBSD).



## Dendros (Apr 26, 2019)

I noticed this thing on FreeBSD (12.0-p3/AMD64), that if I watch some Youtube clips there are some dropped frames although not too many (usually 10-20). I noticed this by taking a look at "enable stats for nerds" report.
But, on Debian 9 (installed in dual-boot), the same clips have zero dropped frames according to the same report. Why does this frame dropping happen on FreeBSD but not on Debian? Can I do something about that?


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Apr 26, 2019)

the first thing to know is which browser you are using. Does this happen in both Chromium and Firefox ? Are you using the same browser version in Debian ?


----------



## Dendros (Apr 26, 2019)

I use Firefox on both OSes, Debian and FreeBSD. On Debian, I have Firefox 60.6 ESR and on FreeBSD Firefox 66.0.3 (using the -latest branch of pkg repo). 
If it helps, I use the AMDGPU driver on FreeBSD with TearFree option enabled and the GPU is Radeon R5 240 (an upgrade from HD 8490).


----------

